# Needs pitbull pics for story!



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

Im posting a story on watt pad, but i need pictures. The pitbull is a brown pitbull with a white diamond or mark on chest. I need puppy, yearling and adult. I need to be able to cut, add more photos and edit the photos. I WILL NOT TAKE ANY CREDIT! The photos will have your name watermarked on the right corner. But the dog MUST have battle cropped ears or really short cropped ears. I CAN CHANGE HER LOOK! Please, please reply. I will also post the link to my book:

http://www.wattpad.com/myworks/38483200-pearl-and-mikey


----------



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

Should this go under ear cropping?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What type of story/book will this be? 

I don't have any animals that fit your specific description. You may be more likely to get people willing to share pictures with you if you give some more information about how the photos will be used.


----------



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

Carriana said:


> What type of story/book will this be?
> 
> I don't have any animals that fit your specific description. You may be more likely to get people willing to share pictures with you if you give some more information about how the photos will be used.


It is a chapter book.

The photos will be used at the top/middle/whole page. I. Won't take credit and it will have your account on here name as a small watermark, but at the right corner.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Okay, but what is it about?


----------



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

A pitbull fight dog and a small terrier bait dog that become best friends and stop the dog fight place.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That doesn't sound like something that would really happen, so maybe you should use cartoon like pictures instead of a real dog.


----------



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

hey, im only ten!


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe check out DeviantArt.com? You can use their forum to request drawings for your story, or search the Stock images (pictures people put up giving others permission to use) for dogs fitting your character.


----------



## brunob (Mar 26, 2014)

she doesn't have a diamond but she has the ears & is brown & white


----------



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

brunob said:


> View attachment 58385
> 
> she doesn't have a diamond but she has the ears & is brown & white


Thanks so much! You got me thinking! &#55357;&#56841; she may even be the main character. Can you send some puppy pictures? Not on here, i will message you if i can


----------

